# Why New England is getting the snowstorm shaft lately



## drjeff (Feb 12, 2010)

In a nut shell, the (Arctic) Polar Vortex this year isn't quite where it usually is! 







The map above represents what could be called a "normal" set up in the upper level wind current known as the Polar Vortex.  The big, large "PV" near the top of Hudson Bay will usually serve to bring cold, arctic air down through central Canada, across the high plains of the US, and then start usually somewhere around the Ohio River Valley to bend back to the North and East, usually steering storms somewhere near the Coast of Long Island/Martha'a Vineyard/Nantucket which gives New England it's larger storms.

For much of the last 4 to 6 weeks, the center of rotation of the Polar Vortex has been a bit South and East of it's "usual" location, this steering the storms further South and not letting them "turn the corner" and get to the prime New England location, also with the center of rotation being a bit East of usual, when the storms do start to turn North and East, they're not tracking as close to the Coast by Cape Cod and Main as usual, thus closing out Northern New England from a primary storm hit.

The other thing one has to remember is relatively speaking, cold dry air is denser than warm moist air, so the moitsure from the storms have been having a tough time extending out Northward from the center of the storm into the STRONG POOL of cold air that has generally been associated with this years Polar Vortex.


----------



## hammer (Feb 12, 2010)

So any hopes for this changing anytime soon or will this be the defining pattern for this winter?

At least it's staying on the cold side...may not keep the powderhounds happy but the groomers seem to be in good shape.


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2010)

Maybe a well-placed call to Environment Canada Minister Jim Prentice can get a fix in?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 12, 2010)

hammer said:


> So any hopes for this changing anytime soon or will this be the defining pattern for this winter?
> 
> At least it's staying on the cold side...may not keep the powderhounds happy but the groomers seem to be in good shape.



Some of the map/model crazed folks who follow the multitude of models with a much greater degree of vigor than I do are starting to think that late month we could see a pattern changer event happening.  The risk that we run, is that with a pattern changer, warmth could get injected into the equation for us in New England 

But the bottom line is they're talking 2 weeks out potentially and there's been many a pattern change event that looked like it had potential 2 weeks out that never materialized.


----------



## jbs1677 (Feb 12, 2010)

Fellas,

I was able to get out to mountain creek with my day off wednesday (office was closed, no hookie or vacation day for me) and the afternoon was exceptional.  I rarely use this term but I will here, the ski conditions were EPIC.  The mountain had some nice short trail runs.  Soft bumps everywhere with enough pitch to keep me interested.  Being an hour and 15 mins from NYC you would think the place would be mobbed but it was EMPTY.  But one of the greatest days condition wise I had ever experienced. 1 foot plus everywhere and he night skiing was excellent.  
I look forward to the day when it does that level of snowing and I am someplace in VT, NH or northern NY because I have never experienced a powder day like that.  Hope the northcountry gets something soon.


----------



## hammer (Feb 12, 2010)

drjeff said:


> The risk that we run, is that with a pattern changer, warmth could get injected into the equation for us in New England


Have the same concern...would really suck if we went from dry and cold right to wet and warm.  I enjoy spring skiing but I'd like to put that off until spring is actually here.


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2010)

I hear you jbs.  Just cause we're not getting major dumps, doens't mean the snow is no good.   As long as the temps stay below freezing, we're doing good.

Get your tail up to NVT or Maine and you can have a mini dump every day.  Just enough to make fresh tracks and go where you want.

I agree though, Jeff.  The LAST thing we want is another rain event.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Feb 12, 2010)

while there have been no large storms,  there are no snow banks in my yard 5 miles from the candian border, and the deer have been feeding on the grass in my yard instead of the cedar hedges  the snow has been amazing since the rain out 3 weeks ago in the mtns, some the the lightest, fluffiest fluff you could ski, when it settles out it won't amount to much, but the woods are fully skiable and enjoyable in upper elevations

I can understand the grumbling from southern NE, but please show some sack, its new england, at least bitch about the snow conditions while skiing instead of staring out the window it s becoming as annoying as the people who are happy we have little snow in the valleys

I'm off to suffer through the boot top, consolidated, UNTRACKED pow - have a good weekend


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 12, 2010)

kingdom-tele said:


> I can understand the grumbling from southern NE, but please show some sack, its new england, at least bitch about the snow conditions while skiing instead of staring out the window it s becoming as annoying as the people who are happy we have little snow in the valleys
> 
> I'm off to suffer through the boot top, consolidated, UNTRACKED pow - have a good weekend



I hear ya.  I cut back on my Northern VT plans this year.  Big mistake.  

That said, it's a lot easier for someone like you who lives in close proximity to the jackpot than those of us who are 3.5 hours away.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 12, 2010)

jbs1677 said:


> Fellas,
> 
> I was able to get out to mountain creek with my day off wednesday (office was closed, no hookie or vacation day for me) and the afternoon was exceptional.  I rarely use this term but I will here, the ski conditions were EPIC.  The mountain had some nice short trail runs.  Soft bumps everywhere with enough pitch to keep me interested.  Being an hour and 15 mins from NYC you would think the place would be mobbed but it was EMPTY.  But one of the greatest days condition wise I had ever experienced. 1 foot plus everywhere and he night skiing was excellent.
> I look forward to the day when it does that level of snowing and I am someplace in VT, NH or northern NY because I have never experienced a powder day like that.  Hope the northcountry gets something soon.




was there also and thursday to boot... just the best i've seen it there in quite some time. they did groom alot of trails for thusday but left straightaway and lower straightaway bumped up as well as devils bit and pipeline. solid foot of powder everywhere wed. just wild skiing in that storm!!!


----------



## WJenness (Feb 12, 2010)

To add further lameness, my brother (in Myrtle Beach, SC) just sent me this link: http://www.carolinalive.com/news/story.aspx?id=415517

-w


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2010)

ZYDECORICH said:


> was there also and thursday to boot... just the best i've seen it there in quite some time. they did groom alot of trails for thusday but left straightaway and lower straightaway bumped up as well as devils bit and pipeline. solid foot of powder everywhere wed. just wild skiing in that storm!!!


   those resorts are going to have marketing photos that will live in infamy!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 12, 2010)

WJenness said:


> To add further lameness, my brother (in Myrtle Beach, SC) just sent me this link: http://www.carolinalive.com/news/story.aspx?id=415517
> 
> -w



I chuckled at the "Warning" for 2-4" of snow. It's all relative!


----------



## WJenness (Feb 12, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I chuckled at the "Warning" for 2-4" of snow. It's all relative!



As I told my brother... with 2-4" of snow there, I'll stay inside...

I'm happy to drive in it, but I'm a little scared of Bubba in his F-150 that's got 70k mi on his stock all season tires... They don't have annual inspections for cars, so tires don't get replaced until they blow out... and no one knows how to deal with it... As much sanding / salting as the roads will get is whatever blows off the ocean...

2-4" will cause hell down there, I'm sure.

But you're right, it is funny for us northerners.

-w


----------



## amf (Feb 12, 2010)

Packing now for WV... 44" of natural on the ground with a topping of light, wispy powder, chance of snowshowers every day thru Tuesday just to keep it fresh. At 178" for the season, they are just 5" shy of what Jay is reporting.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 12, 2010)

I just read on one of the weather forums that cities of Dallas/Fort Worth, Mobile, Baton Rouge, and even coastal Florida all have had more snow than most of Northern New England since MLK Day almost four weeks ago.

Now that is very sad indeed.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 12, 2010)

Just heard a radio report that with some snow this morning in the Florida pan handle that all 50 states have snow on the ground in some place.  Wonder if thats a first.  Strange how mother nature works.  I'm rooting for Northern New England to get in on the action (just keep the rain away from here)

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> I just read on one of the weather forums that cities of Dallas/Fort Worth, Mobile, Baton Rouge, and even coastal Florida all have had more snow than most of Northern New England since MLK Day almost four weeks ago.
> 
> Now that is very sad indeed.



Yeah, a colleague said they had 4" of pow in suburban Dallas this morning.  I heard it was snowing in the Florida panhandle.  2-3' in DC.  And now the forecast is for rain for Vancouver.   Screwed up climate.   :uzi:

That's what happens when you fire Al Kaprellian.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCaveVsJfVs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## bigbog (Feb 12, 2010)

How I wish for those mini dumps...haven't had more than a few inches since early January..?  Just came in from raking this afternoon...in the 40s up here = beautiful temps up on the bigger mountains.  DID get a whole bag full of branches and pine cones...which is nice, but other than that I'd sure like some of the white stuff.  I actually got a pang for early Spring canoeing..but then snapped out of it.


----------



## KingM (Feb 12, 2010)

bigbog said:


> How I wish for those mini dumps...haven't had more than a few inches since early January..?  Just came in from raking this afternoon...in the 40s up here = beautiful temps up on the bigger mountains.  DID get a whole bag full of branches and pine cones...which is nice, but other than that I'd sure like some of the white stuff.  I actually got a pang for early Spring canoeing..but then snapped out of it.



We haven't had more than a few inches since last February, you mean. It turned dry in March and since then a few inches at a time.

At least we've had very few thaws this year, so what has fallen has also stuck around. And I've had some great skiing this winter. I just want a powder day for the first time in forever.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 12, 2010)

amf said:


> Packing now for WV... 44" of natural on the ground with a topping of light, wispy powder, chance of snowshowers every day thru Tuesday just to keep it fresh. At 178" for the season, they are just 5" shy of what Jay is reporting.



West Virginia?

which area?  Snowshoe?


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2010)

bigbog said:


> How I wish for those mini dumps...haven't had more than a few inches since early January..? Just came in from raking this afternoon...in the 40s up here = beautiful temps up on the bigger mountains. DID get a whole bag full of branches and pine cones...which is nice, but other than that I'd sure like some of the white stuff. I actually got a pang for early Spring canoeing..but then snapped out of it.


 
SNAP OUT OF IT BOY!  I wouldn't dream of cleaning the yard out in February.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> West Virginia?
> 
> which area?  Snowshoe?



Friend of mine moved there in November, and she's telling me the samething!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 13, 2010)

Spoke to my buddy in SC just now...... 7.5 inches in his yard


----------

